# Is my horse swaybacked?



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

To me he just looks a lil high withered.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

IMO he is NOT swaybacked....like redape said, it just looks like he has high withers ;D


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Not swaybacked. I wouldn't even call him particularly high withered.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think that what they saw was his rather large butt. It's a bit high, giving the illusion of a sway-back. His withers are just a bit upright, but not all that high.

IMO he looks like a decently built horse. Nothing to worry about for now!


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks everyone thats what i thought but i was just wanting to get opinions. I got him about a year ago for $900 he was a diamond in the rough and i think hes a steal of a deal and i couldnt ask for more. He does have his issues but what horse doesnt haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, I don't see a swayback either. What I do see is a slightly downhill build coupled with larger withers. That can sometimes give the appearance of a swaybacked horse but in all honesty, his looks very nice and straight.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Just to join the corus. Not sway backed. The back looks like it has a pretty even line between the croup and the upturn of the withers. A sway has more of a dip not a line. Doesn't look to heavy to me either. Just make sure you have a cut back saddle if English, or a high gullet otherwise. Those withers should keep you from have much of a saddle side slippage.


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Just to join the corus. Not sway backed. The back looks like it has a pretty even line between the croup and the upturn of the withers. A sway has more of a dip not a line. Doesn't look to heavy to me either. Just make sure you have a cut back saddle if English, or a high gullet otherwise. Those withers should keep you from have much of a saddle side slippage.


We ride western and i have a Circle Y Flex Tree for him and i love it and so does he, it has a high clearance for his withers. No not much slipping side to side with him :lol: His big ol butt does good on going uphil on trailrides haha hes got pretty big hind quarters and strong shoulders. Hes really comfortable bareback too, which i just started to ocassionally try. Im glad i found this sight so i can ask horse savy people my questions when they come up you cant always trust the people on yahoo answers lol but i didnt know where else to go for my questtions where i could get alot of opinions


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

hey i was also wondering how do you add a horse to your profile? i havnt been able to figure it out. mine says horses:0 and i dont know how to add Ringo?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

ringosmomma said:


> hey i was also wondering how do you add a horse to your profile? i havnt been able to figure it out. mine says horses:0 and i dont know how to add Ringo?


The "horses" menu between "CP" and "Carrot Kitchen".
Then when in the Horses menu select "Your horses". Should be easy enough to figure out from there.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Can I be rude and ask what the breeding is? _


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

ohmyitschelle said:


> _Can I be rude and ask what the breeding is? _


He's 1/2 Morgan 1/2 QH 
the lady before me got him as a rescue from a lady who couldn't afford him anymore and he was gonna be shipped to slaughter. His parents are both registered dam is the Morgan and sire is the QH. They were probably trying to breed him to have the desireablw traits of a QH but be gaited (which he can do) why is that rude to ask?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveleighlady (Nov 25, 2010)

Definitely not swaybacked!   Looks like a sweetheart too


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He has a little dish to his back which I love. I have never had a truly straight backed horse. All my horses have been similar to yours, so it's a trait I have grown to love.

I sometimes think having a straighter back would be more condusive to getting a good fitting saddle though!


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> He has a little dish to his back which I love. I have never had a truly straight backed horse. All my horses have been similar to yours, so it's a trait I have grown to love.
> 
> I sometimes think having a straighter back would be more condusive to getting a good fitting saddle though!


Yea that's very true the first one I had for him didn't work well for that reason but now the one I have works great. I find it easier to stay on bareback with a slight dip :-D I've only seen a couple of horses with a truely straight back but the little dip is definately more common. He's great for trail rides and pleasure so it works for me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

loveleighlady said:


> Definitely not swaybacked!   Looks like a sweetheart too


great  Thankyou he is. He's a big ol' puppy dog 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NevadaRides (Jan 15, 2010)

*The Truth About Swayback And Lordosis*



> It is estimated that less than 1% of the horse population is affected by true lordosis, a genetic disease causing spinal deviations and curvature. Studies have shown that lordosis is an inheritable defect, seen most commonly in the Saddlebred, but any breed can be affected.
> 
> Amazingly, aside from the extreme appearance, lordosis has no direct influence on horses health or soundness. Swaybacked broodmares are able to carry and deliver foals normally, though the genetic component of lordosis makes breeding such mares a potential concern. Amazingly, even severely affected horses can carry a rider and a saddle, and can be ridden and even shown competitively.
> 
> The most important issue in riding a horse with lordosis, or any type of back issue, is saddle fit. Careful attention to saddle fit is necessary to ensure that the swaybacked horse is provided with a comfortable and well-balanced saddle.


From The Truth About Swayback And Lordosis

I know - i have one


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

He's a cutie and not swaybacked. I have a friend with a horse with similar breeding and a similar back hence why I asked. I have a straight backed, mutton withered horse so I'm sure you'll have better luck fitting a saddle with that high wither. My old gelding was like that and all I needed was a raiser pad to help the saddle a little to deal with a length of his back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jess522 (Feb 19, 2011)

don't take any advice from the ppl who said he's swaybacked. He just has high withers =p


----------

